# Ward Hawthorne Flyer



## syclesavage (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I found out that up the road from me a person had some "old" bikes and I stopped to see what I might be interested in well I was kinda late cause he had sold a bit of stuff but had a frame or two still left. Low and behold this is what I saw........  


 

 

g] 

 Picked it up for 100.00 with a set of all red BF Goodrich Silvertown 26x2.125 tires and what I think is a persons seat. It has York 28 x1.5 tires Mussleman hub an a red seat no neck no bars


----------



## Rambler (Jun 29, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for posting the photos. That's probably what mine is supposed to look like... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75222-Wards-Hawthorne-Flyer-advice-wanted


----------



## robertc (Jun 29, 2015)

I would say, clean it up, put a set of bars on it and ride.


----------



## mike j (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow, nice find. Love those fenders & that rear reflector... among other things.


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks to all who threaded in on this still lookin for advise on what I can do to get him Rollin I can get the small parts an stuff it's the wheels an tires that are stumping me need help on that part.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> Thanks to all who threaded in on this still lookin for advise on what I can do to get him Rollin I can get the small parts an stuff it's the wheels an tires that are stumping me need help on that part.




Your tires look pretty good to me in the photos but if they are not useable I suggest contacting Robert Dean for new tires, you can find tire photos and contact information in the following links:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...uction-Singletube-Tires&highlight=robert+dean
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...gle-Tube-28-quot-Tires!&highlight=robert+dean

If your tires are still useable I suggest taking them off the rims, cleaning the back side of the tires real well with a non-residue cleaner such as wax & grease remover and do the same to the tire mounting surface of the rim and then reglue the tires using rim cement (for sewup bicycle tires). Single tube tires should be reglued every few years to prevent them from walking on the rim and ripping the valve stem out of the tire.


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 14, 2015)

Update on my Flyer completely cleaned polished regreased all keeping original patina and what ever nickel was left installed the new set of 28inch wheels and ties (built by Steve G aka Velopedist) Thanks Steve. Rides likes it's brand new. Still have to finish up small things adding the rest of the parts I still have.


----------



## mike j (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice job! That's one fine looking ride.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice......


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 21, 2015)

nice


----------

